# DS #1016: Pokémon Pearl (USA)



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1676^^
*There are no roms or rom links on GBAtemp, so please refrain from asking!*


----------



## pottageb (Apr 21, 2007)

pearl or diamond, hmmm


----------



## adgloride (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeahhhh, gonna try this one as well to see what the difference is.


----------



## choupette (Apr 21, 2007)

so this is the game everyone is waiting for, except me.


----------



## yorch (Apr 21, 2007)

at last!!!! i'll pick pearl first


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 21, 2007)

Get the Pokefreaks some bibs, they're starting to foam at the mouth...


----------



## Aril (Apr 21, 2007)

gogogo for pearl !!


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ye gods!  You people brought this site to it's fucking knees rofl!


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Heh, funny story, after clicking refresh over and over again, I thought I saw Pokemon Pearl and Diamond on front page...


----------



## meemeethemonkey (Apr 21, 2007)

pm?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

*YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO ASK EACH OTHER TO SUPPLY YOU WITH ROM LINKS VIA PM. POSTS LIKE THIS WILL BE REMOVED AND YOUR WARNING INCREASED.

REPEAT VIOLATIONS WILL RESULT IN A BAN.*


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Finally!  This rules!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 21, 2007)

You can change your sig now


----------



## Tengil (Apr 21, 2007)

so I herd you liek mudkips?


----------



## Moonface87 (Apr 21, 2007)

ermm I dunno if this is allowed in here but....can some1 help me with the irc command to request a file I'm in the right room but I dnt seem to be able to get it working 


Thanks & Sorry if this is in wrong place


----------



## htoxad (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone know how they chopped the J rom (1Gb) into a 512Mb game for the US?


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(htoxad @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Anyone know how they chopped the J rom (1Gb) into a 512Mb game for the US?



with a spoon.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 21, 2007)

doooooooop


----------



## DigitalSilence (Apr 21, 2007)

I liked this game when it was first released, but honestly people Pokemon is not that exciting and has hardly changed...

...and the fact that it will be the first Wii wi-fi title is lame.

Personally Im looking forward to touch the dead.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(htoxad @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how they chopped the J rom (1Gb) into a 512Mb game for the US?
> ...


The Japanese dump was actually an overdump.


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Personally Im looking forward to touch the dead.



Necrophilia or Dead'n'Furious?


----------



## DigitalSilence (Apr 21, 2007)

IGN:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Touch The Dead
> Also known as: *Dead 'n' Furious [working title]*, Dead \'n\' Furious (UK)


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> IGN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Necrophilia.


----------



## santakuroosu (Apr 21, 2007)

Huh, funny thing.
My save from the japanese rom works with this game perfectly.
The only things that remain untranslated are names.


----------



## lagman (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Moonface87 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> ermm I dunno if this is allowed in here but....can some1 help me with the irc command to request a file I'm in the right room but I dnt seem to be able to get it working
> 
> 
> Thanks & Sorry if this is in wrong place
> ...


----------



## Macavity (Apr 21, 2007)

hey guys so i hear they dumped pokemon

did anyone hear about this??


----------



## H8TR (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Huh, funny thing.
> My save from the japanese rom works with this game perfectly.
> The only things that remain untranslated are names.


I was about to use my Japanese save when my Micro SD reader decides to corrupt my Micro SD. Had my M3 DS Simply since early January and hasn't happened to me yet until now.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Just a thought but when you go online in Wifi to battle, is the name that you chose for the trainer the one that shows up or is it something like Mario Kart DS where the name you entered in the DS console is what shows up?

Just curious as I always put my first name in adventure games when it asks for it but I use a different name for online gaming


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Just a thought but when you go online in Wifi to battle, is the name that you chose for the trainer the one that shows up or is it something like Mario Kart DS where the name you entered in the DS console is what shows up?
> 
> Just curious as I always put my first name in adventure games when it asks for it but I use a different name for online gaming


Trainer name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh I have all 493 pokes... SHINY!  in english


----------



## DigitalSilence (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DigitalSilence @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IGN:
> ...



looks like US version has a little something added, but thanks.


dont mean to derail all the pokefrenzy, carry on.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought but when you go online in Wifi to battle, is the name that you chose for the trainer the one that shows up or is it something like Mario Kart DS where the name you entered in the DS console is what shows up?
> ...


Oh thank you so much for the info. Now I can battle on a future GBAtemp pokemon match one day


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 21, 2007)

I love naming my characters profanities.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I love naming my characters profanities.


"I'LL GET YOU ONE OF THESE DAYS A$$K1CK3R"

Oh the joys of microphones...


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I love naming my characters profanities.
> ...



this is bothering the shit out of me!  Who is that in your sig?  Is it Rik Mayhall from Bottom?  Haven't seen that show in years, but the sig looks too damn familiar.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone here actually have pearl?  I lost my +v in IRC, so it seems impossiblle to obtain unless ur a gbatemp mod lol.
Oh well, diamond will do for a few hours I guess.


----------



## Jonah (Apr 21, 2007)

I spent so much time playing this game in Japanese....now when I load the game up with my save, everything is in English...

very bizarre...


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(strummer12 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...


Got it in one. Rik Mayall from the Christmas episode. God bless my dad for buying the DVDs.

Shadowboy: I got Pokemon Pearl at my usual haunt. How convenient that I got both now. My cousin's 10th birthday is tomorrow and he got an R4 but he doesn't know anything about downloading games. Imagine when I load both of these on it...


----------



## shtonkalot (Apr 21, 2007)

Working fine on EZflash 4.
Gotta go, well... catch 'em all!


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

ZOMG FINALLY IT CAME OUTTT!!! =DDD this calls for a celebration for all those hunched over their monitor refreshing gbatemp 99999 times a day =P


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

I just got home from the rave at my school, come back, sure enough here it is. I'm surprised at how tame it is compared to the previous topic. I've already got it downloaded.

And I will warn you now, PM me asking where and you will regret it.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> ZOMG FINALLY IT CAME OUTTT!!! =DDD this calls for a celebration for all those hunched over their monitor refreshing gbatemp 99999 times a day =P


SHUT IT.... It was only 99998 times for me!

That reminds me, will this release be the one with the highest ban/warned users as a result?


----------



## asher (Apr 21, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY SEND ME A ROM antic letter? im feeling so lonely.


----------



## Jonah (Apr 21, 2007)

Now that I can finally understand wtf is going on in the Global Trade Center...

Wow lots of people trading anything for Manaphy or Dialga...

Turtwig for Dialga...No thanks!


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Can somebody send me a romantic letter? im feeling so lonely.



Dear Asher,
I love you, but you're probably going to get banned.  The ban hammer's mallet is getting softer as the night goes on, but our love will last forever.

Love,
-JK


----------



## Harsky (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> CAN SOMEBODY SEND ME A ROM antic letter? im feeling so lonely.


So subtle...


----------



## Nocturno (Apr 21, 2007)

finally, I hope the game is good..

if you want pokemon, you can find them in the wild...


----------



## celentt (Apr 21, 2007)

mmm still haven't decided which one to play


----------



## SeZMehK (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone knows the specific settings needed for no$gba to get this to run at full speed? i cant get it right its staying at around 40%


----------



## TheStump (Apr 21, 2007)

my comment is going to get lost in the swarm of this threads inevitable 80 something pages.
But yes, it's official shit has hit the fan. GBAtemp has not broken yet though


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> GBAtemp has not broken yet though



It broke before, twice, then was changed to 'Status: OFFLINE' twice as well.


----------



## reilina (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you legacy


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GBAtemp has not broken yet though
> ...


It hasn't broken yet on the new server. When it went down for a minute earlier today it was because the server was rebooted.


----------



## styrofoam (Apr 21, 2007)

man i really wish i knew where to find this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , headed to eb games today to see if they had it in, no luck, aint released til sunday


----------



## bobrules (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG so it's dumped now?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 21, 2007)

What about e-mails? it's not going to stop stupid people from asking anyway.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 21, 2007)

man, the character is so slow, i need a run button!


oh, nvm, got some running shoes lol


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2007)

Seems to work on the SCSD with the usual settings so far but runs and saves a little slower than the R4. (If anyone still cares about slot 2.)


----------



## Animotion (Apr 21, 2007)

the pokemon! the pokemonz r free, run. RUN FOR UR LIFEEEEEEEEEEEES!.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diamond Or Pearl? Are the differences huge or subtle?


----------



## ImprezaSTi (Apr 21, 2007)

finally found the rom...



QUOTE(Animotion @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> the pokemon! the pokemonz r free, run. RUN FOR UR LIFEEEEEEEEEEEES!.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like the diamond thread is more popular than the pearl.


----------



## ssj4android (Apr 21, 2007)

WTF? It doesn't load the save for me using a Supercard SD. It acts like it saves fine, but when I restart the game, it just prompts me to start a new game.


----------



## amptor (Apr 21, 2007)

o god it is out.  well I was hoping people would have to wait a few more days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol!! but I guess it had to happen sooner than later, maybe they heard that someone has an M3 perfect and decided to just release it anyway hahah


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

[ sry about repost but im so frustrated! ]

GAH! zomg oki i guess one downside to not being allowed to post sites falls into my problem...

I got a supercard ds one and i downloaded both diamond and pearl from my locak rom sites =P problem is, NONE OF THEM WORK o.o i get dual white screens. My supercard isnt broken because it still runs my other games just fine.

sooo... anybody got a supercard ds one with pokemon working? or did i jsut get a shitty download?


----------



## _mrshl_ (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> sooo... anybody got a supercard ds one with pokemon working? or did i jsut get a shitty download?



here are crc32s:
84427823 (diamond)
E2D87EBF(pearl)


----------



## shado blackstar (Apr 21, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl ROM! GET IT HERE!






















I wonder if anyone'll go for it...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> WTF? It doesn't load the save for me using a Supercard SD. It acts like it saves fine, but when I restart the game, it just prompts me to start a new game.


Works for me. Have you got the latest firmware and patching/loading software?


----------



## shado blackstar (Apr 21, 2007)

The Japanese release did that for me with my G6... But after it did it onece, it worked fine.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> [ sry about repost but im so frustrated! ]
> 
> GAH! zomg oki i guess one downside to not being allowed to post sites falls into my problem...
> 
> ...


Yeah. Booted up pearl, white screen. Then i remember i forgot to set the saver size... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Set the saver size to 2M and it should work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, level 10 now with piplup


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ssj4android @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? It doesn't load the save for me using a Supercard SD. It acts like it saves fine, but when I restart the game, it just prompts me to start a new game.
> ...


Secondly I think I might know what your problem is if you have both P/D on your card. Try renaming them 123 Pearl and 321 Diamond then load them onto your SD card. The SCSD only uses something like the first 5 letters of the "backup" when loading and saving if your "backups" have the same first five letters as each other then the card may get confused. Try it and let us know.


----------



## tetsuya (Apr 21, 2007)

Its out, finally now all the poke freaks can shut up.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh... im i crazy or the j version was 1gb?


----------



## H8TR (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, the (J) games was 128MB but trimmed to 58MB. Always wondered why it wasn't a 64MB game. Guess Nintendo changed that for the US release.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > [ sry about repost but im so frustrated! ]
> ...



hmm i did that... and its still not working, i guess its time to assume the worst: supercard ds one hates the speed of my memory card. jdbye, what microsd brand are you using? and whats the speed of the card you set your supercard to?


----------



## O.G (Apr 21, 2007)

Ramza, the j version was an overdump of the game. The game is 512 megabbits, same as the english version.


----------



## O.G (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jdbye @ Apr 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...




I think you need to use the super mode software to help it out. 
http://romnet.co.uk/supercard/sc1/sc1_super_2.58.zip
hosted by local member sam.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 21, 2007)

works great on supercardSD!  Didn't think I'd even bother with this one, but I haven't played one in a while.. I might waste a few hours on it.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

Does it works on G6 cause it always gives me the Dual White Screen of Death.

The Slot 2 one btw.

Nevermind i forgot to try the Safe Mode.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Does it works on G6 cause it always gives me the Dual White Screen of Death.
> 
> The Slot 2 one btw.



iuno im running a supercard ds one [slot 1] and i ahve the same issues. My friend and i are testing constantly, he has a 256mb card that is pretty fast but the only thing he can do is load up the intro and after it asks you for your name, it freezes T_T wtf is going on... why cant we play it =( 

i tried the jap ones... they work perfectly, could this be a semi-bad dump seeing as some people it works while others it doesnt? or is nintendo getting too good at protecting their stuffs?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

Well like i said , it work in Safe Mode on my G6... But i can't help you with a Supercard... they don't even use the same method of flashing.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 21, 2007)

Old Supercard SD runs it fine, saving and all. Wow.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, guys!

How can I have more than 1 differents saves for those games? I've saved playing Diamond but Pearl is recognizing the save. I've tried to put the roms in different folders but it did not changed anything...

I'm using SCCF.

Thx!


----------



## skywarp (Apr 21, 2007)

The new pokemon are pretty lame and uninspired. I thought they were pretty bad last round, but this is much, much worse.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

They seem bad at first glance, but they catch on overtime. Some of them just plain suck though, like that honeycomb and Bidoof...


----------



## ctunightfall (Apr 21, 2007)

Some questions:
1. Is it possible to use a single savegame file with both versions? 
2. Any way to get all 3 starters and have them with the same trainer ID without hacking? 
3. Anyone try using hacked pokemon on wifi? I don't wanna play online if anyone's got an unfair advantage?
4. GBAtemp pokemon tourney when? Sorry that doesn't qualify as a sentence, thought it would be the most concise.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ctunightfall @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Some questions:
> 1. Is it possible to use a single savegame file with both versions?
> 2. Any way to get all 3 starters and have them with the same trainer ID without hacking?
> 3. Anyone try using hacked pokemon on wifi? I don't wanna play online if anyone's got an unfair advantage?
> 4. GBAtemp pokemon tourney when? Sorry that doesn't qualify as a sentence, thought it would be the most concise.


1. On some Flashcarts yes, but not all. My M3SD does that
2. No.
3. Yes, you can unfortunently.
4. Eventually, count on it.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 21, 2007)

Works GREAT! on G6 with DoFAT>Force R/W,Soft Reset, and TRIM using G6 U-Disk Manager 4.7B


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ctunightfall @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> 1. Is it possible to use a single savegame file with both versions?



I want to do exactly the opposite...


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Quitting WoW for wahile to play this


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Fredy Garbagis @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> How can I have more than 1 differents saves for those games? I've saved playing Diamond but Pearl is recognizing the save. I've tried to put the roms in different folders but it did not changed anything...
> 
> ...


Read the entire thread. Just rename the "backups" on your CF card 123 Pearl and 321 Diamond respectively. That should fix your problem. (Don't forget to change the saves files as well.)


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 21, 2007)

IT'S OUT! IT'S OOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!



QUOTE(Tengil @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> so I herd you liek mudkips?


lol Mudkipz


----------



## pottageb (Apr 21, 2007)

anyway to trade pokemon from diamond to pearl using one G6?

cheers


----------



## delta123 (Apr 21, 2007)

rename the save files? does that work?
i havent played the pokemon d/p games so i have no iead if that would work.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wi-fi for this game is pretty stupid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nintendo will never learn.


----------



## THeLL (Apr 21, 2007)

Great release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dl'ing now!


----------



## DAZA (Apr 21, 2007)

Haha, im getting both, Come To Daddy!


----------



## richardman1 (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks  for this game i waited for this


----------



## Nuudoru (Apr 21, 2007)

HOLY CRAP YES.


----------



## tjas (Apr 21, 2007)

I've got it now let's see where all the fuss is about!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 21, 2007)

The boy character looks very camp

- Sam


----------



## slayerspud (Apr 21, 2007)

Works perfectly on G6: Force R/w trimrom and soft reset, with manager 4.7a

Also are the trees meant to go blurry when you walk past them?


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 21, 2007)

ok, I'm actually going to give this game a try... but I hate pokémon, it's childish and unintelligent. I just have to see if this game is any different from any other pokémon-games


----------



## THeLL (Apr 21, 2007)

I shouldn't have said that I was dl'ing the game now, I'm getting PM's with rom requests >


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2007)

Easily the best Pokemon to date.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I just got home from the rave at my school,



Raves in schools?  keke - is that what they call school disco nows..


----------



## blahman (Apr 21, 2007)

Is anyone getting a small graphics glitch with Pearl?
Sometimes the wild pokemon's shadows are in the wrong place - on the other side of the screen instead of underneath them.

I'm using M3 Lite btw


----------



## MrGizMo (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah yeah yeahhhhh.. now we can play it


----------



## moley (Apr 21, 2007)

w00t! anyone know if you can trade pokemon over wifi?


----------



## saiyan23 (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone have a clue about how to change the saver size on the Supercard CF. I searched around and all I see are instructions on how to do it with the Supercard DS One, which I don't have. Thanks.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fredy Garbagis @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, guys!
> ...



I've already tried that trick... =/

EDIT:
I've 2 Diamonds and 1 Pearl in my cart (for my brothers...).

222 Pokemon Pearl, 333 Pokemon Diamond and 123 Pokemon Desmond (mine).  

Every time I save with 123 Pokemon Desmond the others load the same data.


----------



## DKnight (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## teunarmada (Apr 21, 2007)

can somone tell me why pokemon is loved by much people,
i have never played one on the ds only gba ,and i dident like it .

but please give me a good reasen or ling why i must play it ,,serius i love new exiting games ,
excuse me for my englisch


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Apr 21, 2007)

sidenote: POkemon + Supercard DS ONE WORKS! =D

make sure you do the following:
1) change the save size to 2M [ by going to options -> file info -> then press CHANGE until it becomes 2M ]
2) in the OTHER menu at the top of the touch screen uncheck the ENABLE PATCH option (turn it off)

and VIOLA! it should work!


----------



## Whooper (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(slayerspud @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> Works perfectly on G6: Force R/w trimrom and soft reset, with manager 4.7a
> 
> Also are the trees meant to go blurry when you walk past them?


I have g6 to, and it was working perfectly until i turned it off... my save's gone now, i have to start all over but if i save again then it will just get deleted...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 what do i do and do you have the same problem?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

I got the same problem that you(Whooper), I lost 2h hours of gameplay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 G6  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I will try to put another loader... and try another way to load it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well nothing works , look like we can forget pokemon on the G6Lite for now.


----------



## Mars (Apr 21, 2007)

So does it live up to its hype?


----------



## pottageb (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well nothing works , look like we can forget pokemon on the G6Lite for now.



ive been playing for 5hours + on my g6, everythings fine when saving and loading


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

Well i don't know i was level 9 for the hype question haha, but yeah... i will try another roms... we will see. 

What options do you use pottageb?


----------



## s7r1k3r (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres how i got it to run fine on my sc1 might also work with other Put the save to 4m its faster than 2m and works fine.  Also make sure the enable patch option is disabled completely.  With that on you just get 2 white screens.

Good Luck


----------



## Whooper (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did u turn it off and turn it on? and tell us exactly how u put it on your cart please, i really wanna start playing this game


----------



## WishCow (Apr 21, 2007)

Whitescreens on my G6 too, tried every possible combination. (loader 4.7a, firmware 1.0, maybe I should update that?)


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

Where do you see your firmware?


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 21, 2007)

ez flash lite (original) plus pokemon pearl equals pearly goodness.....IT WORKS! with neswest client patch kernal and romlist


----------



## Whooper (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(RAM @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> ez flash lite (original) plus pokemon pearl equals pearly goodness.....IT WORKS! with neswest client patch kernal and romlist



Lucky You


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't fucking update my G6 Loader. I don't even have a fucking update button.

Goddamn talk about how to get scam for 120 Can$ XD

NOBODY SHOULD BUY A FREAKIN G6 it bullshit.
I can't even reload the system for making updates works. I can fucking move the arrow and a freaking 2 (yeah the freaking number 2 !) out of nowhere on my YES button and i can't do shit.


----------



## tjas (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm using my supercard cf and it saves perfect I really like this game! did expect it, i'm addicted again havn't played pokemon sinds yellow!


----------



## Akoji (Apr 21, 2007)

I hate you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't play pokemon since my G6 doesn't want to update and i can't save ingame if i can't update the firmware.


----------



## Mr.Dilf Sir (Apr 21, 2007)

The shadow glitch happens on mine aswell. I'm using m3 lite also.


----------



## DragonStefan (Apr 21, 2007)

Can you trade pokémon over wifi ?


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE(DragonStefan @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Can you trade pokémon over wifi ?Â



Yes you can, you can trade with a Friend or you can leave your pokemon at the Worldwide Trading center for somebody to pick up.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 21, 2007)

PokeAdoption! I wish I could just leave my PKMN on a random person's doorstep, though... *V_V*


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## stingfist (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm just addicted to it! There is a small problem though, I am playing Pearl and sometimes it randomly freezes when I'm using the bicycle. I'm using Supercard SD.

It saves fine though so no problems if I save frequently, I use Restart, Trim, Faster Play, Compability High and nothing else


----------



## yus786 (Apr 22, 2007)

OMG

i just lost 2 hours of gameplay on my supercard lite, i should have read through this topic before playing it :@

il play it again in the morning after patching it properly

regards

yus786


----------



## cabby3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Working on EWIN2!
My girlfriends been playing for the last 6 hours while i've been at work.

I don't have the latest firmware..but do have latest loader..

Loaded latest firmware and all my saves disappeared so I rolled back I think I'm runing 1.91 or 1.92, the first version with touch screen support.

Have to boot with Y though.


----------



## crim009 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(stingfist @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> I'm just addicted to it! There is a small problem though, I am playing Pearl and sometimes it randomly freezes when I'm using the bicycle. I'm using Supercard SD.
> 
> It saves fine though so no problems if I save frequently, I use Restart, Trim, Faster Play, Compability High and nothing else



how do you do all those things, "restart, trim, faster play, compatabilty high.." is there a program for this? Thanks in advance, i'm new to this stuff =/.


----------



## teunarmada (Apr 22, 2007)

all pokemons can not be played  with the DS one  ,the games are not working, two white screens,,i got.

now waiting for some new info or updates,,,
good weekend all .


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Jonah @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> I spent so much time playing this game in Japanese....now when I load the game up with my save, everything is in English...
> 
> very bizarre...


~.~ I agree so much. Now i can put  my jap save into the english game, and finish it, and then start on pearl.

QUESTION: now that like almost all flashcarts have cheats, do they cheat for D and P? If so, that's gay.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(crim009 @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> how do you do all those things, "restart, trim, faster play, compatabilty high.." is there a program for this? Thanks in advance, i'm new to this stuff =/.


It's for Supercard products. If you have a Supercard product, go here: *http://www.supercard.cn* click on your region (at the bottom), click the "Soft" tab (at the top), and then click on your product and download the software patcher.


----------



## Kressi (Apr 22, 2007)

my game doesn't save...
i play the game and save
when i start my game the next time on the srceen stand: "saved data is corruped an has been deleted" or somthing in this way...
how can i save my game???


----------



## damnet (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Kressi @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> my game doesn't save...
> i play the game and save
> when i start my game the next time on the srceen stand: "saved data is corruped an has been deleted" or somthing in this way...
> how can i save my game???



what card are you using?


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Fredy Garbagis @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Fredy Garbagis @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(teunarmada @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> all pokemons can not be playedÂ with the DS oneÂ ,the games are not working, two white screens,,i got.
> 
> now waiting for some new info or updates,,,
> good weekend all .


Umm... what? It works flawlessly with the Supercard DSone, just drag-and-drop.


----------



## travis134 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a SuperCard SD (1.63 + Red Mario Skin on the Supercard OS) with the latest patching software for PC and my DS Lite is running on the latest Flashme with the brightness fix.

I downloaded Pokemon Pearl Legacy (1016) and applied all the options listed on DualScene and I still get dual white screens. Can anyone please assist me? Thank you guys.


Odd... I deleted all all of the pokemon files, renamed PokemonPearl.nds to Pearl - Pokemon.nds and repatched it and put it back on the card and now it works. Weird....


----------



## reilina (Apr 22, 2007)

can somebody tell what they did on their supercard DS1? 

i cant get it to work 

things that i tried: 
copy the clean rom->microSD 
patch it and paste it->microSD 
i tried both 2m & 4m saves 

im using the latest OS and software from eng.supercard.cn 

all doesnt work 
somebody please i need help


----------



## safariman72 (Apr 22, 2007)

SC  CF Latest patcher and firmware, had the save game problem until i disabled restart then it works.


----------



## INTERNETS (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anybody been able to link Fire Red onto Diamond or Pearl with an M3 Lite?


----------



## dg10050 (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> *There are no roms or rom links on GBAtemp, so please refrain from asking!*


Looks like you guys are thinking ahead. XD


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(reilina @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> can somebody tell what they did on their supercard DS1?
> 
> i cant get it to work
> 
> ...


Replied to your PM but just in case...

I got Diamond working on the Supercard DSone by simply drag-and-dropping the Clean Rom onto the microSD card. No patching, no software programs, no modifying of the Clean Rom at all, just drag-and-drop it.


----------



## Kressi (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE(safariman72 @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> SCÂ CF Latest patcher and firmware, had the save game problem until i disabled restart then it works.



do you mean i must download an older version of the cf patcher version???
with my V2.57 version it don't uses

damnet i use a CF card

pls safariman give answer to mee i want to play^^


----------



## Kressi (Apr 23, 2007)

ok i got it...


----------



## meteora91 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, i wonder if i should import it from US.
I don't want to wait till June 21st in Australia...
and i actually want to buy it.


----------



## Tengil (Apr 26, 2007)

G6Lite, latest firmware, latest everything and it WORKS FINE.
In fact, I dare say it works *perfectly*.

And if you're too fucking stupid to read the readme G6 provides on how to update, stop haxxoring and go buy the proper cartridge. 

Just to be a counter to all the "don't get a G6 it's crap" I'll say you can get one as long as your brain has moderate or better functioning abilities.

Settings:
DoFAT 
(Force R/W ticked)
Trim Rom


I suspect the only change you REALLY need to do to the settings is to tick in Force r/w.


----------

